# شرح بالصوت و الصورة و باللغة العربية لبرنامجprimavera



## frarry (7 أغسطس 2006)

انا عضوه جديده فى هذا المنتدى وفى مجال اداره المشروعات ايضا,وجدت هذا الرابط اثناء بحثى فى المنتديات وبه دروس لتعليم PRIMAVERA ارجو ان تفيد اعضاء هذا المنتدى الكرام ولكنها للاسف غير كامله فهى متوقفه حتى الدرس العاشر فقط فارجو من الاعضاء الكرام ان يزودونى بباقى هذه الدروس ان وجدت عند احدهم او حتى باى نسخه اخرى من دروس تعليم PRIMAVERAبالصوت والصوره وباللغه العربيه,جزاكم الله خيرا.
للتحميل http://d.turboupload.com/d/651153/lp31.rar.html


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن عبدال (10 أغسطس 2006)

لا يمكن الوصول لهذة الصفحه


----------



## النائف (10 أغسطس 2006)

يعطييك العافية 
الرابط محجوب عن اخوانك السعوديين 
ارجو تغيير الرابط حتى تعم الفائدة 
وشكرا لك 
اخوك النائف


----------



## احمد_7 (10 أغسطس 2006)

ياريت تغير الرابط


----------



## شادي اسلام (10 أغسطس 2006)

يا اختي العزيزة هذا الرابط بتاع برنامج Primavera برنامج يبدو انه مربوط جامد حتي اني
وجميع الاخوه مش عارفين يحلوه ياريت يا اختي العزيزة اعزك الله تغيري هذا الرابط علشان نتستفيد
لان هذا البرنامج مفيد واكون شــــــــــــــاكر جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## engtaher (18 أغسطس 2006)

شادي اسلام قال:


> يا اختي العزيزة هذا الرابط بتاع برنامج Primavera برنامج يبدو انه مربوط جامد حتي اني
> وجميع الاخوه مش عارفين يحلوه ياريت يا اختي العزيزة اعزك الله تغيري هذا الرابط علشان نتستفيد
> لان هذا البرنامج مفيد واكون شــــــــــــــاكر جدا وجزاك الله خير


thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxec (19 أغسطس 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اول بارتيشن لا يريد الفك لنهائى الفك ارجو تغيير الرابط لاهمية هذا البرنامج وجزاكم اللة خير ويكون فى ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا على مجهودكم الذى لا نعرف كيف نكافئكم كتعبير عن الشكر لكم وهذا من فضل الله عليكم وشكرا*


----------



## شادي اسلام (20 أغسطس 2006)

يوجد برنامج اخر Ms Project Managerاذا كان موجود عند احد الاخوة الكرام 
ويتكرم به علينا يبقي جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## شادي اسلام (20 أغسطس 2006)

اما موضوع ال Primavera فهذا الرابط لا يفتح وبالتالي غير مستفدين به 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## medo222 (20 أغسطس 2006)

لا أعلم سبب حجب الرابط فى المملكة


----------



## medo222 (20 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت لو فيه رابط ثانى


----------



## samrwn (24 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف الشديد الرابط محجوب فى السعودية واتمنى من الاصدقاء نجدتى باى دروس لتعلم البريما فيرا وخصوصا عمل تقارير المتابعة للمشاريع من البرنامج


----------



## omer12 (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

مش عارفين ليه الرابط مش شغال فى المملكة ومفيش حد بيرد علينا


----------



## سمير الفداء (12 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا خارج السعودية ولا يوجد حجب للمواقع ، لكن الرابط لا لا لا لا 
يعمل


----------



## foxec (16 سبتمبر 2006)

thank''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''s


----------



## foxec (16 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اختي العزيزة هذا الرابط بتاع برنامج Primavera برنامج يبدو انه مربوط جامد حتي اني
وجميع الاخوه مش عارفين يحلوه ياريت يا اختي العزيزة اعزك الله تغيري هذا الرابط علشان نتستفيد
لان هذا البرنامج مفيد واكون شــــــــــــــاكر جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amr (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*amr*

أخي العزيز برجاء تغيير هذا الرابط وشكر الله لك وكل عام وأنتم


----------



## blackpoison_122 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

لا يعملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 يناير 2007)

:4: يا جماعة انا الربابط مش محجوب عندي بس لما افتحة تطلع لي نافذة يطلب فادخال اسم الفايل فيه و كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:4:


----------



## engramy (6 فبراير 2007)

تم حذف الملف
أرجو رفعة مرة أخرى


----------



## توفيق العمامى (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا لاضاعة الوقت ياباش مهندس


----------

